# Measuring Fuel Pressure



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

Can some kind soul explain in simple words how this can be done? I did read about it and there appears to be a port for this on fuel rail, but ... how do you access it? The whole thing is so compact it can create nightmares.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Which engine do you have?


----------



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

Inline four 2005 Altima, as mentioned in my another thread. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/204305-p0300-code.html


----------

